# what does the GU stand for??/



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Why does every team have a GU on there jerseys? Also I see it on every feild as well.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Gene Upshaw...R.I.P


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

....hall of famer and the executive director of the NFL Players Association.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

It stands for G-U-NOT! :withstupid: :beer: What are you making for shots tonight? GO VIKES!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------

